# Drawings.



## Spawn Of Slaanesh (Sep 11, 2009)

hi all,
i am a graphic artis by trade and also general enjoy drawing and painting.
so today i decided to post a few of my favourite pictures i've drawn, some are from warhammer 40K but some aren't and are just good pictures.
if u like any plz tell me why or why not! don't be afraid to be honest!
and if u would like me to do u a custom or personal picture, all done individualy by hand, you can just come to me with a concept and i'll try my hardest to give you a unique piece of art!:biggrin:
some of the pictures are of, some of my logos, warhammer demons, elves, monsters, people i find inspiring, goth pics, cartoons, names, movie pictures and i love to do anything darker than the average artist would do! so plz enjoy!k:


----------



## Spawn Of Slaanesh (Sep 11, 2009)

the max per post is 15 pics, so here's some more pics!:grin:
plz also tell me if u like any of these or if u don't like 'em also tell me why!


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Good start.
My suggestion is to practice still life drawings. Bowls of fruit, coffee cups, streets, anything. It's a bit boring but it really helps with perspective and shapes.
Keep it up.


----------



## Kaithan (Aug 20, 2009)

I join the upper comment ^^
Good start!

Aside of what primeministersinsiter suggested, if you plan to draw more human or humanoid figures start to look at some human anatomy or animal anatomy, respectively what species you want to draw 

Boring, I know ^^; I'm still considered as an intermediate level of artist, I still have much to learn on my own. Still, the things I offered as suggestions in your previous topic were things that I have seen you need to improve and I think I wasn't offensive  
If you master the basics, than you will know how to make a really nice drawing with a good composition ^^

Anyway, keep up the good progress ^^


----------



## Spawn Of Slaanesh (Sep 11, 2009)

to primeministersinister and kaithan,
thnx for the comments, also i draw a lot of real life drawings and animals druing the day for work, so when i get bored or get home i'm really not in the mood to draw stuff like that! =D
but thnx for the comment.


----------

